# LGD what should I do



## EmilyVioletElithabeth (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi I just got a Great pyrenees / German shepherd puppy 5 days ago. She is calm and follows me everywhere. When my sister came over for a visit with her kids. One of the girls came into the house to tell me that Anna (my new puppy) was missing .I went out to look for her and, I fund her with a dead chick in her mouth.

I don't want to get rid of her but do you think I should.

After this event happened I put  the chickens in a chicken pens where the puppy can’t get to them. I have been bringing her into the pens and if she bites at them I say NO very loud and give her a smack. I have been doing this for 3 days now and she doesn't care about the chickens any more she just lays there and choose on a stick. I have her on a short leash when id do this.

What do you think I should do?



I have always had dogs that were some kind of a German shepherd mix they work grate. I have an older dog that is German shepherd/ Australians shepherd, she is 6 years old and never killed a chicken even when she was a puppy. Anna stays with her when I'm not outside.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 14, 2015)

Your LGD is part GSD and therefore her LGD traits may be a little lacking. She may grow up to be one confused dog, do I herd or do I guard ???  But most likely that has nothing to do with the fact that she killed a chicken. It took my LGD about 18 months to outgrow his chicken fetish. Chickens are the best squeaky toy ever but they also die very easily. She is a pup, she is too young to know any better and it is certainly not a reason to get rid of her. I have never owned a GSD but if I were to physically smack my Pyr or Anatolian I think it would break their heart forever. They are the most sensitive and soulful dogs I have ever owned. I would just her a jerk on the lead and a good firm NO.

I would however be concerned about her mixed breed. There are some good LGDs  that do come from such a breeding but for the most part it would be much wiser to get a dog that is either a purebred or mixed LGD breeds. A true LGD has hundreds of years of genetic imprinting...hard to dispute that. But even they need some training and need to be taught manners and that chickens are off limits.


----------



## EmilyVioletElithabeth (Oct 14, 2015)

babsbag said:


> Your LGD is part GSD and therefore her LGD traits may be a little lacking. She may grow up to be one confused dog, do I herd or do I guard ???  But most likely that has nothing to do with the fact that she killed a chicken. It took my LGD about 18 months to outgrow his chicken fetish. Chickens are the best squeaky toy ever but they also die very easily. She is a pup, she is too young to know any better and it is certainly not a reason to get rid of her. I have never owned a GSD but if I were to physically smack my Pyr or Anatolian I think it would break their heart forever. They are the most sensitive and soulful dogs I have ever owned. I would just her a jerk on the lead and a good firm NO.
> 
> I would however be concerned about her mixed breed. There are some good LGDs  that do come from such a breeding but for the most part it would be much wiser to get a dog that is either a purebred or mixed LGD breeds. A true LGD has hundreds of years of genetic imprinting...hard to dispute that. But even they need some training and need to be taught manners and that chickens are off limits.


She's not going to live with my goats and chickens. I got her to live by the house and to garde the property. there is a fence that the puppy can see and sniff the goats but cant get in, the same fens with the chickens. If I was getting a dog that would live with my goats it would be a pure breed LGD or a mix OF LGDs i would not mess around with a mix non LGD breed at all. 
But she is very calm when I bring her into see my goats she just lays down, and is happy with me there. but if I go she just can't wate until I get beck.
I'll stop with the hitting instead I'll do a tug on the leash.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 14, 2015)

Not sure why you titled the thread as "LGD" needing help if you aren't planning to use the pup as an LGD... 
What you describe the dogs purpose to be would be a farm yard dog, not an LGD.  All that aside, ANY puppy exposed to little tiny, moving, squeeky, things will assume those things are toys to be played with. It's up to the owner/trainer to train the pup that it isn't the case. Why would you have a young puppy out with free ranging (accessible) chicks un-supervised?

Why would you think about/want to "get rid of her" when you only just got her? 

Train her! Both breeds of her mix are very intelligent breeds! You say she follows you around, so I would say that's pretty obvious that she wants to please you. So show her what you require/desire of her for that to happen, then praise her greatly when she does those things. BOTH of those breeds _NEED A JOB_! Make sure you give her one! Not knowing anything about your pup, I'd say she has great potential. You just need to bring it out  Good luck!


----------



## EmilyVioletElithabeth (Oct 14, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> Not sure why you titled the thread as "LGD" needing help if you aren't planning to use the pup as an LGD...
> What you describe the dogs purpose to be would be a farm yard dog, not an LGD.  All that aside, ANY puppy exposed to little tiny, moving, squeeky, things will assume those things are toys to be played with. It's up to the owner/trainer to train the pup that it isn't the case. Why would you have a young puppy out with free ranging (accessible) chicks un-supervised?
> 
> Why would you think about/want to "get rid of her" when you only just got her?
> ...


ill do that. An I wont be giving her away


----------

